
Ask HN: Feedback on my online store builder collecting payments in ETH - federiconitidi
As the title says, I built a little editor that allows you to easily create a personal&#x2F;project page, sell products and and collect payments in ETH. Customers can simply buy via Metamask.<p>The project stemmed from my experience with uniswaproi.com, where I allow users to purchase paid plans with Metamask. It has been working great.<p>I hope this will be useful for some of you experimentaing with web3 and connected business models! If you give it a spin and have any comments or feedback, I&#x27;d love to hear them!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.1eth.me&#x2F;
======
federiconitidi
Clickable link: [https://www.1eth.me/](https://www.1eth.me/)

------
davidajackson
Protection against volatility? Why not try USDC, DAI, etc?

~~~
federiconitidi
Great observation, these are in roadmap if there is demand

~~~
davidajackson
Also, infra with tx's on ETH is very finicky. Error handling for dropped tx's
etc. You have probably thought about that.

~~~
federiconitidi
Yeah you’re right, it’s pretty messy. There is a fair amount of thinking that
went there

